# nice 10 pointer all taged out now



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice deer Dwayne, congrats.
Rick


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!! very nice deer!!!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep:thumb: on a nice deer! Season is over here:sad:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice....


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice deer Dwayne, congrats.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice deer ! Congrats.:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice deer Dwayne,Congrats.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Deer Slayer:

Your sure making deer hunting look easy this year lad. Right on man, nice job!!!!. I would say with the 3 nice deer you got you might need to ask for a larger freezer for Christmas. Talk to ya later, and keep those venison steaks com'n to the BBQ.

Todd.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Deevey, you are a killing machine!!! Way to go dude, you are on a roll!!!

Rob


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

That is a beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## sweatervest (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful deer, looks huge, did you weigh it?


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

My buddy and I figure this deer and the other 8 pointer I got weight in some where in around the 210 to 220lbs I got both deer using the same arrow all I did was replace the blades on my 100g Tekan.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't be so cheap! Pat and Jim need to put a few grand kids through college!

Nice Deer Dwayne. Hope to hear the story in person soon......


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Don't be so cheap! Pat and Jim need to put a few grand kids through college!
> 
> Nice Deer Dwayne. Hope to hear the story in person soon......


where do you think I brought the replacement blades from. LOL


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup, he's big, congrats


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey man you probably dont know who this is but its Christopher Perkins great job man.


----------



## isidoreboke (Aug 11, 2009)

nice deer congrad


----------

